
Tell HN: The Programming Language Jam and Grant - amasad
https://blog.repl.it/langjam
======
ethanwillis
Does the programming language need to use textual input?

~~~
amasad
No. I'll add this to the FAQ.

------
alexfwulf
Seems interesting.

